# 2016 Olympic Games



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2016)

I've noticed a smattering of comments about the Olympics sprinkled here and there so I figured I'd give us a place to discuss them. We don't have live TV or satellite so I just watch the highlights on YT. I get live updates as I listen to my shop radio. Even if we still had satellite I wouldn't watch them probably. TV takes too much time to watch - highlights distill everything and no commercials. Anyway . . .

Looks like the USA is dominating the summer games as usual. There's been a few surprises. I didn't know a black woman had never won a swimming medal. Simone Manuel became the first to do it, tying for the gold with Canadian prodigy Penny Oleksiak. An exact tie in individual sports is rare, and in swimming perhaps even more so, and yet the dandy duo set a new Olympic record together to put a cherry on top of their already sweet poolside parfait.

Penny's story is being partially overshadowed by Simone's historic win, but the cool Canadian cucumber is as impressive as any competitor at the Olympics, not just in swimming. At 6'1"she is only 16 years old and has already won as many Olympic swimming medals as her entire country won at the last 4 Olympics. At the turn of the race she was in 7th place, and the field of swimmers were keeping up a blistering pace. A come-from-behind victory seemed impossible if you were fixated on her position in the pack, but somehow she managed to dig deep and find a titanic burst of energy which propelled her to first place and tied Simone for the gold. What an accomplishment by these two worthy competitors, vanquishing heavily favored Australian swimming sisters Cate and Bronte Campbell. Before the race, Cate Campbell was the reigning Olympic record holder and was the overwhelming favorite to stand atop of the center podium.






The commentators were so shocked they never mentioned Penny other than to say it's a dead heat _we have 2 Olympic champions in the 100 Freestyle! Oh. My. Goodness! _The lady commentator was clearly Aussie and the man sounded British - they were expecting to announce the C sisters as the winners. Surprise surprise . . .

@Wildthings I'm saving the Simone Biles story for you to tell. 

@Kenbo Penny is from your neck of the woods ain't she?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> An exact tie in individual sports is rare, and in swimming perhaps even more so...
> 
> @Wildthings I'm saving the Simone Biles story for you to tell.



I'll get to my little bit about Simone after while but anybody jump in

My thoughts exactly Kevin when I saw that tie. ARE YOU KIDDING ME? when we now have scoring down to the hundreds of a second how can we get an exact tie??

WHAT!! It happened again in the mens' 100 m butterfly BUT WAIT it was a THREE WAY tie for second place between RSA's Chad Le Clos, Hungary's Laszlo Cseh and USA's Michael Phelps at 51.14s. First off you mean someone beat Michael Phelps -- HOLY MOLY!!

We have certainly enjoyed the Olympics this year, my wife and I watching every nights episodes


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2016)

Something smells fishy in Denmark. I didn't know there were other ties. A 3 way tie?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 13, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> My thoughts exactly Kevin when I saw that tie. ARE YOU KIDDING


I just read an article on this last night - there is a reason swimming times aren't measured to the thousandth, though they used to be...
http://regressing.deadspin.com/this-is-why-there-are-so-many-ties-in-swimming-1785234795


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2016)

For those that won't click the link and read it (and most don't clink links) the article essentially says that because pools cannot be built with all the lanes the exact same length - or no closer than 3 centimeters per lane, they calculated that 1/1000th of a second equates to 2.39 millimeters of travel at the speeds they swim, so a swimmer winning a race by that much might have actually been in a shorter lane, so they shaved off a decimal to try and make it more even. 

It does make sense, but I thought there was hardly ever a tie in swimming, so I am more upset Henry again proved me wrong than I am about the damn rule. Henry when are you going to stop making me look stoopid (boy I teed myself up there......)?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> For those that won't click the link and read it (and most don't clink links) the article essentially says...


And we wonder why the US is chock full of fat, slow, lazy, impatient, WalMart-scooter-usin', island-escaping, expect-everything-to-be-handed-to-me illiterates - it is because of enablers like our pint-sized button pusher. I had hoped that by its nature WB might stay more oriented towards self-starters and do-it-yourselfers but if the leprechaun is right it seems we have been diluted and polluted by mai-tai-sippin', rainbow-chasin', over-the-hill hippies lookin' to be spoonfed.

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2016)

Brutal honesty was never so funny and sad at the same time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 13, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Brutal honesty was never so funny and sad at the same time.


Sorry for the  but I couldn't help myself!

Now go fix the spelling in the title of this thread before someone calls you on it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 13, 2016)

SENC said:


> Sorry for the  but I couldn't help myself!
> 
> Now go fix the spelling in the title of this thread before someone calls you on it.



LMAO I didn't even notice it (obviously). On the nutkick - the human body is pretty amazing at it's adaptability. I've been nutkicked by you so many times my little nads are now immune to your foot.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Aug 14, 2016)

Can't believe @Kevin isn't gloating over this, yet...






If that interview left you begging for more...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2016)

_"mudder and fawder..."_  

Awesome thanks for letting me know about this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 19, 2016)

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/japane...s-penis-did-not-disqualify-him-162221997.html

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2016)

!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2016)

I heard some things on my sports talk show yesterday about the Olympics I couldn't believe. I heard some things on my sports talk show yesterday about the Olympics I couldn't believe. The Olympics have become such a scam it's not even funny. Well the polevault/penis fiasco was funny LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 19, 2016)

Scam for the gubment too....those losers tax the medals they win!!! 10gees for a gold!
That is sooooooo wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 19, 2016)

The guys on the radio yesterday were talking about how one of the Arab countries - the UAE I believe - hired beefy Bulgarian weightlifters to compete in the games and gave them Arab sounding names, and promised them $3000 for life to compete as Emerates. Supossedly there's a lot of that going now. It's all a money game now like everything.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

